# Some packages do not have maintainer



## for.ggame.playing (May 12, 2020)

I ran pkg info -D -a and see that.
the X pirt currently does not have a maintainer. As a result it is more likely to have unresolved issues, not to be up to date or even removed in the future.

Some of such packages are including but not limited to dvdauthor and aalib


----------



## ovidiu159 (May 12, 2020)

You should check https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=220755 and https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-pkg/2017-August/002237.html

It provides a fix to that error.


----------



## SirDice (May 12, 2020)

Adopt an orphaned port project
					

Since the ports tree is now open again, let's start the "Adopt an orphaned port" project.  What is it?  According to http://freshports.org/ we currently have 23,940 ports in our tree, that's really great! But: There are 4,751 unmaintained ports (approx. 20%), that need your love.  What can I do...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 12, 2020)

There are tons of packages and ports that could use a maintainer.


----------

